# Red Bull Pro Factory-700 MTB 21 Zoll ruby-red gebraucht



## Haarddremel (29. April 2010)

Und wieder etwas in der Bucht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150438306397


----------

